
BlackFly – vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) vehicle - harrychenca
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI8AemQcclY
======
misseleanor
[https://www.opener.aero/](https://www.opener.aero/)

------
gvb
Not much range. Also interesting that the USA version is more limited than the
international version (likely due to its classification as ultralight in the
USA).

Range (with reserve):

* 25 miles (USA)

* 40+ miles (Intl)

The size of the battery is the difference for USA vs. Intl:

* 8 kWh (USA)

* 12 kWh (Intl)

Cruise Speed:

* 62 mph (limited, USA)

* 80+ mph (Intl)

------
zhujaneliu
Visit www.opener.aero

